# CD boot up 'v not found' error



## z3R0 (May 9, 2010)

After not being able to install FreeBSD on my Sony Vaio P530H via a USB img I picked up an external usb cd room drive to boot from a cd.

I cant get past the bootstrap loader screen and receive the 'v not found' error then a bunch of hex values an "BTX haulted" message.


```
v not found
int=0000006 err=00000000 ef1=0001002 eip=ff28df00
eax=0000004 ebx=0000000 ecx=7f3491f4 edx=48bf50fc
esi=7f360048 edi=7f35ff64 ebp=00094a4c esp=000949e8
cs=002b ds=0033 es=0033 fs=0033 gs=0033 ss=0033
cs:eip= ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff-ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff
ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff-ff ff ff ff ff ff ff ff

ss:esp=20 c4 00 00 f4 91 34 7f-e4 8f 34 7f 18 00 00 00
38 4a 09 00 cc 8f 34 7f-a4 90 34 7f 00 00 00 00
BTX haulted
```



Is there any way around this? What is this error? is it related to video? 

Comments?
z3r0


----------



## z3R0 (May 11, 2010)

Well jolicloud linux installed (based on ubuntu) even though I couldn't get normal Ubuntu to work strange as it may seem.

I think I'm going to give FreeBSD one more shot, I managed to boot from the USB but was unable to install.
This time I'll boot from the USB and specify the cd-rom with FreeBSD CD as where to copy the files from vs the USB.

Sounds strange I know, but the installer can't copy files from the USB that I boot from. This might be a work around.

z3r0


----------

